# RE: What do you use to keep your leather interior nice?



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

*RE: What do you use to keep your leather interior nice?*

This is my first car with a decent leather interior. What products to cruzetalk members use to keep the leather clean and from drying out ?

Ken


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. This is the second car I've used it on. The first one (Mazda P5) is 11 years old and the leather is soft and supple, with no signs of wear. It is a bit wrinkled on the seat bottoms, but that is to be expected after a decade. I give the leather a going over every few months, except in the back where the grandkids sit, and that gets it every 6 - 8 weeks due to the dirt, spillage, trash, etc.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice question about the leather. However with the Cruze we have Leather Appointed seat trim so unlike my 2002 Camaro that had all leather seating with this Appointed seats now what areas are Leather and what areas are man made that may required another protectant. I own a LTZ and it looks like the outer areas of the seats are leather trim and what we sit on plus the back area are man made.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

On the old F body Camaros only the parts that touch you are leather on the seats. The rest isn't. I had three of them including a 2000 Trans Am. Even my 2011 ZR1 is that way...not that the seats in it are that great either. I've used pretty much every leather care product readily available. I've had the best results with Griot's garage leather care and Lexol leather conditioner. The Griot's garage stuff smells strongly of leather while the Lexol doesn't. The Griot's garage stuff maybe lasts a little longer, but I usually use the Lexol because the scent is less.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner. This is the second car I've used it on.


ditto


----------



## mikes767 (Nov 23, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> This is my first car with a decent leather interior. What products to cruzetalk members use to keep the leather clean and from drying out ?
> 
> Ken


Hi I use a product called AutoGlym they have a cleaner and leather balm ,works great


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't used anything yet but I did notice that the leather seems to be pretty durable. My friend has a '13 Accord with leather and fewer miles than I have and his is already starting to show wear. My CTD, after 30K doesn't show any signs of wear. I suppose I should start thinking about putting something on the seats though.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I like tanners. Smells good too.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Hard to beat any McGuire product...I use it exclusively for every cleanup/shine-up task.


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

I use MothersLeather Cleaner/Conditioner. It works well on the entire seat.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I use Meguiar's Products. They have something for everything.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I like Adam's Leather & Interior conditioner.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lexol Cleaner followed by Lexol Conditioner. Lexol Vinylex for the vinyl portions of the seat.


----------

